# Horse sharing in Glasgow



## smallthumbsxo (3 November 2014)

I am looking for a horse share in Glasgow as I currently don't have enough time to spend if I bought my own horse, due to doing NC horse care in college. I am an experienced and very capable rider from the Southside of Glasgow and travel isn't an issue.


----------



## EmmaC78 (6 November 2014)

If you join some of the Glasgow area Facebook pages there are loads on there at the moment.


----------



## oliveoylloveshossies (18 November 2014)

Hey can you message me? I have a 16.1 6 year old mare, but don't have loads of time for her due to new baby... The human kind not the horsey kind! Xx


----------

